

5 NYC startups that you should know (and how they can help you) - ericskiff
http://5in5nyc.com/2012/04/30/5in5nyc-episode-02-favorly-huntsy-insidedigs-kopoint-and-muckrack/

======
ericskiff
5in5NYC is a new, positive outlet for NYC startups. We feature 5 startups each
week, and give them a chance to share what they're building, answer questions,
and interact with each other.

The theme that emerged during this episode was that each of these startups
provide help. Favorly helps you find people who want to help out with your
projects. Huntsy helps you stay organized when finding a job. InsideDigs helps
you find your next apartment (and help others by listing your own). KoPoint
helps you make sense of the news by provide a real, human-focused discussion
around it. MuckRack helps you connect with journalists in a real way so when
you have news to share you're not just another press release.

Every startup seeks to 'solve a problem' but it's fantastic to see so many NYC
startups being built from the founder's desire to make things better.

